
Spoofing Your User-Agent as Googlebot on Quora, Forbes, and Tumblr - August-Garcia
https://www.256kilobytes.com/index.php/content/show/1934/spoofing-your-user-agent-as-googlebot-avoid-paywalls-circumvent-log-in-requirements-and-exploit-other-quality-loopholes
======
Space_Lord_
The funniest part is that what Forbes is doing is technically cloaking, which
is against most search engine guidelines, yet Google et. al. give exactly zero
fucks.

